# Bubblesort Algorithmus(Lottozahlengenerator) C-Sharp VisualStudio08



## Roaddog99 (1. Juli 2010)

Moin 
also Folgendes problem.
Ich mach gerad n LottoZahlengenerator und habe folgendes prob.

```
for (int i = 0; i < 6; i++)
                {
//generierung der Zufallszahl
                    Output = Output + zufall.Next(1, 49);
                    array[i] = Convert.ToInt32(Output + array[i]);
                    if (Output > 0)
                    {
                        Output = 0;
                    }
                }
//bubblesort algorithmus

                do
                {
                    for (int i = 0; i < array.Length; i++)
                    {
                        if (i < (array.Length) - 1)
                        {
                            if (array[i] > array[i + 1])
                            {
                                int temp = array[i];
                                array[i] = array[i + 1];
                                array[i + 1] = temp;
                                sortiert = false;

                            }
                            sortiert = true;
                        }


                    }
                } 
                while (!sortiert);
//Ausgabe
...
```

Problem is mein algorithmus klappt nich der Freezt -.- oder schmirt ab =( was mache ich falsch?

sry der teil gehört natürlich dazu 

```
Random zufall = new Random();
        private int Output;
        
        private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            try
            {

                bool sortiert = true;
                int[] array;
                array = new int[6];
// ab Hier gehts im OBEREN POST weiter =)
```


----------



## Roaddog99 (2. Juli 2010)

Moin habs hinbekommen, 

Es müssen zwei schleifen in bubblesort sein die eine fragt ab ob das ende der array list schon erreicht ist und fängt dann neu an und die andere tauscht solange die zahlen bis das feddich iss^^


```
do
                {
                    for (int i = 0; i < array.Length; i++ )
                    {    
                        
                        for (int j = i+1; j < array.Length; j++)
                        {

                            if (array[i] > array[j])
                            {
                                int temp = array[i];
                                array[i] = array[j];
                                array[j] = temp;
                                sortiert = false;

                            }
                            sortiert = true;
                        }
                    }
                
                } 
                while (!sortiert);
```


----------

